# Sunday Afternoon Drive



## clanwillie (Feb 24, 2008)

We just went for a Sunday drive and took these photos for fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice photo's clanwillie....  

A name that matches an avatar.. :shock: 

Welcome to the forum.. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics. Really like the rooster. First post . Welcome to the forum.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics and welcome!!!


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

That yellow-rumped warbler is a sure sign of spring. I guess winter is coming to an end. Now if we can get rid of some of the snow.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

That's the way to join- bringing pictures!!!


----------

